# Inbound to Stone Harbor



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Got three days off of work in a row and told my buddy in Stone Harbor I'd be down within five minutes of getting the word. I'll be fishing off the beach in Avalon and Stone Harbor, also the back bays, TI Inlet, and the 8th Street Jetty. I'll post up when I get home!:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Mack*

Good luck and hook em up.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Buddy was given no choice but to fill in at work for someone the next few days!!!!!!! TRIP CANCELED!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well now*

That certainly does suck!!!!!!!!!!


----------

